# OMG!! I Need trans help!!!



## [email protected]#!! (Oct 14, 2005)

I recently purchased a 90 240sx with sr20det swap I was told It would be no problem getting parts for car. To NO suprise it has broken down my son was on his way to NOPI in atlanta and manual trans goes out he only has 4th gear. Car was towed to Nissan dealership in Columbia SC they told me it had KA trans which it does not. So the car being 220 miles away I started calling trans shops they didn't have a clue either about ka vs sr so I start pulling my hair out at this point. Called aaa to get it towed back to wilm nc I was quoted 600.00 for tow and at this point didn't care just wanted car back in my possesion then aaa calls back and says no one wants to tow it that far.JEEZ this car is becoming a pain. Anyway I make arrangements to get car here I call nissan dealership here (no help) they refer me to a local trans shop so I take the car there. They find the problem with trans but guess what NO ONE HAS PARTS for this sr trans WHAT IN THE WORLD???? SOMEBODY!! ANYBODY !! PLEASE HELP ME


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

[email protected]#!! said:


> I recently purchased a 90 240sx with sr20det swap I was told It would be no problem getting parts for car. To NO suprise it has broken down my son was on his way to NOPI in atlanta and manual trans goes out he only has 4th gear. Car was towed to Nissan dealership in Columbia SC they told me it had KA trans which it does not. So the car being 220 miles away I started calling trans shops they didn't have a clue either about ka vs sr so I start pulling my hair out at this point. Called aaa to get it towed back to wilm nc I was quoted 600.00 for tow and at this point didn't care just wanted car back in my possesion then aaa calls back and says no one wants to tow it that far.JEEZ this car is becoming a pain. Anyway I make arrangements to get car here I call nissan dealership here (no help) they refer me to a local trans shop so I take the car there. They find the problem with trans but guess what NO ONE HAS PARTS for this sr trans WHAT IN THE WORLD???? SOMEBODY!! ANYBODY !! PLEASE HELP ME


First of all how long ago was it when you purchased the car? In Missouri, we have a "lemon law" It basically says that if the vehicle breaks down within 3 days of purchase date, the seller has to refund the buyer fully. Check that, if that doesn't help just do a search on the internet, there are numerous places that sell sr tranny parts.

Not to disagree or anything, some cars are just simply pieces of sh**, even nissans, lol, but next time try being a little more careful when purchasing a vehicle, such as test drives (if you hadn't)

Hope I was of some assistance, and good luck with the car, I would personally love to have a sr20 under my hood, funds won't support it currently :thumbdwn:


----------



## nismo 240sx21 (May 1, 2005)

im not quite sure but i think the ka and the sr have the same transmissions just different bellhousings. any one correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

[email protected]#!! said:


> They find the problem with trans but guess what NO ONE HAS PARTS for this sr trans WHAT IN THE WORLD???? SOMEBODY!! ANYBODY !! PLEASE HELP ME


The KA and SR trannys are basically the same. Just find a KA tranny. Replace the KA bellhousing with the SR bellhousing and you're all set to go.


----------



## [email protected]#!! (Oct 14, 2005)

240sxstud said:


> First of all how long ago was it when you purchased the car? In Missouri, we have a "lemon law" It basically says that if the vehicle breaks down within 3 days of purchase date, the seller has to refund the buyer fully. Check that, if that doesn't help just do a search on the internet, there are numerous places that sell sr tranny parts.
> 
> Not to disagree or anything, some cars are just simply pieces of sh**, even nissans, lol, but next time try being a little more careful when purchasing a vehicle, such as test drives (if you hadn't)
> 
> Hope I was of some assistance, and good luck with the car, I would personally love to have a sr20 under my hood, funds won't support it currently :thumbdwn:


Well I bought car from individual with absolutely no warranty the guy i bought it from had invested over 20k and let me hold it for 10k so....I am just stuck with a trans that no one claims they can get internal trans parts for....hating it right this sec...


----------



## [email protected]#!! (Oct 14, 2005)

rogoman said:


> The KA and SR trannys are basically the same. Just find a KA tranny. Replace the KA bellhousing with the SR bellhousing and you're all set to go.


GOD I hope you are right I think some of my problems are coming from the shop that has it. He claims he has a KA in shop and parts are not the same My husband just talked to a Nissan dealership in Texas they basically told him tough S*&$ as well. TO ALL NEWBIES!!!! Good luck Finding Trans parts and if anyone knows where to find parts please please pretty please share this info


----------



## The$nail (Jul 29, 2005)

[email protected]#!! said:


> GOD I hope you are right I think some of my problems are coming from the shop that has it. He claims he has a KA in shop and parts are not the same My husband just talked to a Nissan dealership in Texas they basically told him tough S*&$ as well. TO ALL NEWBIES!!!! Good luck Finding Trans parts and if anyone knows where to find parts please please pretty please share this info



It is the same, even the gear ratios are the same. You just have to swap bell housings. I have done it over 5 times. 89-93 ka tranny =$100. swapping bell housings =free, unless you have a shop do it, but that would probably cost about400$ for labor. If you decide to swap the housing your self, I did a write up, that would help you. If the car is in ga, I can have it fixed at my house or at one of my shops for alot cheaper than the dealership. I have some trannies laying around if you need one, if you have someone else to install it.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

doesnt courtesy nissan carry SR parts?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

[email protected]#!! said:


> GOD I hope you are right I think some of my problems are coming from the shop that has it. He claims he has a KA in shop and parts are not the same My husband just talked to a Nissan dealership in Texas they basically told him tough S*&$ as well. TO ALL NEWBIES!!!! Good luck Finding Trans parts and if anyone knows where to find parts please please pretty please share this info


Listen/trust the folks on this forum that have done it; they are right!


----------



## ravenS13.5 (Jan 16, 2005)

buy a ka tranny for chump change, take it to them, and politely tell them to insert `them inerds` from one bell housing to the other. Face it, some mechanics are either idiots or crooks. They tell you they are not the same because they are looking at the bellhousing....which looks different. Trust the combined knowledge of several nissan enthusiasts.....not Joe Goodwrench! And a piece of advice for the future, if you are getting a car with an engine that was only offered in other countries (sr20det), it would be prudent for you the consumer to research where to obtain vital repair parts. Sh#t happens. I`m not saying to import stuff from Japan, but search the internet, there are several companies that this engine is all they cater too. There are also several things that can be swapped from similar engines......just my 2cents.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

The$nail said:


> It is the same, even the gear ratios are the same. You just have to swap bell housings. I have done it over 5 times. 89-93 ka tranny =$100. swapping bell housings =free, unless you have a shop do it, but that would probably cost about400$ for labor. If you decide to swap the housing your self, I did a write up, that would help you. If the car is in ga, I can have it fixed at my house or at one of my shops for alot cheaper than the dealership. I have some trannies laying around if you need one, if you have someone else to install it.


im with the$nail. Ive done it several times. i have 3 ka trannys sitting in my house waiting in line for the next tranny to blow. all you need is the sr bell housing and your straight its not dat big of a deal. you can switch a trans in 30 minutes.


----------



## [email protected]#!! (Oct 14, 2005)

180SX-X said:


> doesnt courtesy nissan carry SR parts?


you can find everything BUT sr internal trans parts. Nissan told me if KA is the same parts would be 500.00 and a whole used SR trans is 350.00 plus shipping. We just didnt want to get what we already have


----------



## [email protected]#!! (Oct 14, 2005)

The$nail said:


> It is the same, even the gear ratios are the same. You just have to swap bell housings. I have done it over 5 times. 89-93 ka tranny =$100. swapping bell housings =free, unless you have a shop do it, but that would probably cost about400$ for labor. If you decide to swap the housing your self, I did a write up, that would help you. If the car is in ga, I can have it fixed at my house or at one of my shops for alot cheaper than the dealership. I have some trannies laying around if you need one, if you have someone else to install it.


Thanks to all of you!!! Last week I thought I was gonna lose a grip over this car. All of you have been so helpful. The car is now back in wilmington nc at a trans shop. I am very interested in getting the transmission from you . Can we get it shipped today? He has another show coming up this weekend would love get it back on road. Let me know how much for the trans . I really really appreciate your help


----------



## [email protected]#!! (Oct 14, 2005)

240sxstud said:


> First of all how long ago was it when you purchased the car? In Missouri, we have a "lemon law" It basically says that if the vehicle breaks down within 3 days of purchase date, the seller has to refund the buyer fully. Check that, if that doesn't help just do a search on the internet, there are numerous places that sell sr tranny parts.
> 
> Not to disagree or anything, some cars are just simply pieces of sh**, even nissans, lol, but next time try being a little more careful when purchasing a vehicle, such as test drives (if you hadn't)
> 
> Hope I was of some assistance, and good luck with the car, I would personally love to have a sr20 under my hood, funds won't support it currently :thumbdwn:


my husband and I drove the car from st pete fl to wilm nc before giving to my son


----------



## [email protected]#!! (Oct 14, 2005)

rogoman said:


> Listen/trust the folks on this forum that have done it; they are right!


Yes thats why I came here...I knew if anyone could help me all of you guys could. And you Did THANK YOU!!!


----------



## [email protected]#!! (Oct 14, 2005)

ravenS13.5 said:


> buy a ka tranny for chump change, take it to them, and politely tell them to insert `them inerds` from one bell housing to the other. Face it, some mechanics are either idiots or crooks. They tell you they are not the same because they are looking at the bellhousing....which looks different. Trust the combined knowledge of several nissan enthusiasts.....not Joe Goodwrench! And a piece of advice for the future, if you are getting a car with an engine that was only offered in other countries (sr20det), it would be prudent for you the consumer to research where to obtain vital repair parts. Sh#t happens. I`m not saying to import stuff from Japan, but search the internet, there are several companies that this engine is all they cater too. There are also several things that can be swapped from similar engines......just my 2cents.


That is exactly what i am doing. I just got off the phone and found a KA right down ths street. I didnt think I was crazy the guy i bought the car from said I would NEVER have any problems finding parts. And so far the only trouble seems to be transmission but thanks to you guys that is no longer a problem. I just hate it that i bought my son a car that has broken down and has been broken down for weeks now.


----------



## Dyran (Jul 5, 2005)

Possibly check local performance shops. I got a vlsd for $250 from a local performance shop that had it laying around. If they do swaps, there is a good chance they have parts lying around for cheap.


----------



## [email protected]#!! (Oct 14, 2005)

Dyran said:


> Possibly check local performance shops. I got a vlsd for $250 from a local performance shop that had it laying around. If they do swaps, there is a good chance they have parts lying around for cheap.


yep the performance shops at least have a clue. so far cant find any decent local performance shops sad isnt it?


----------



## [email protected]#!! (Oct 14, 2005)

ravenS13.5 said:


> buy a ka tranny for chump change, take it to them, and politely tell them to insert `them inerds` from one bell housing to the other. Face it, some mechanics are either idiots or crooks. They tell you they are not the same because they are looking at the bellhousing....which looks different. Trust the combined knowledge of several nissan enthusiasts.....not Joe Goodwrench! And a piece of advice for the future, if you are getting a car with an engine that was only offered in other countries (sr20det), it would be prudent for you the consumer to research where to obtain vital repair parts. Sh#t happens. I`m not saying to import stuff from Japan, but search the internet, there are several companies that this engine is all they cater too. There are also several things that can be swapped from similar engines......just my 2cents.


Well searched the salvage yards over been lied to they said yeh we have that just come pick it up tommorow we have to pull it out of wrecked car 
so I show up next day . Oh well that car was an automatic but we have one on the way for you it will be here tommorow show up again to get it and oh uh they didnt get it on truck it time for it to be here today uh it will be here tommorow (yeah right i say to myself) so back to the calling board I go found a guy that has whole car that is running he will sell me when and bought had it towed to trans shop hopefully keep your fingers crossed tommorow it may move on its own without a tow truck.


----------



## [email protected]#!! (Oct 14, 2005)

The$nail said:


> It is the same, even the gear ratios are the same. You just have to swap bell housings. I have done it over 5 times. 89-93 ka tranny =$100. swapping bell housings =free, unless you have a shop do it, but that would probably cost about400$ for labor. If you decide to swap the housing your self, I did a write up, that would help you. If the car is in ga, I can have it fixed at my house or at one of my shops for alot cheaper than the dealership. I have some trannies laying around if you need one, if you have someone else to install it.


I purchased a whole car today a 91 I think he said and had it towed to trans shop so lets keep our fingers crossed


----------

